# New ICE TEA has more sugar than coke..



## ballerino (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh golly i nearly vomited when i tasted a new Ice Tea that has been released in Australia by 'TETLEYS', it tasted like pure sugar grot and upon reading the information on the side of the bottle, i was blown away to discover there was a whole 42 grams of sugar in the bottle, which was about 1/5th of the whole bottle by my estimation, its so much youd be able to SEE a whole block of it if it were extracted out from the drink!
In comparison, coke has about 39 grams of sugar, which is still alot but i never would have thought an ice tea, a drink advertised as a healthy alternative to softdrink, is actually worse than any softdrink on the market!!! In saying that, there is about as much salt in coke as there is sugar, i believe, and i dont think many people know that... How discusting are our drinks getting today? 
I think ill just have to stick to my water, because there doesnt seem to be much out there these days that isnt doused with a shit load of sugar, its just gross...

-Damian

ps. if you are wondering, im not a diebetic but i have anxiety, so sugar is a no-no for me otherwise im as antsy as anything!


----------



## user3 (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow! That is amazing! Might as well just drink sugar.

I am so glad all I drink is water. Nothing else can satisfy my thrist.


----------



## .nicole. (Apr 4, 2006)

i love me some good sweet ice tea lol but that really sounds disgusting...  the reason they say ice tea is better than sodas, even though there is more sugar the ice tea has natural anti oxidants which are good for you, soda has none.


----------



## ballerino (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes thats true nicole, i was meaning to mention that but i got too worked up, lol. Still, antioxidants or not, im not sure if there was much room in this bottle of ice tea, for any actual ice tea, haha after all the other junk...
I love my ice tea also!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 4, 2006)

I swear I seen Tetley's tea in box form at a store here. I'm not a real big fan of sweet iced tea. But hotdamn! That tea had alot of sugar. Gross!!


----------



## pucci (Apr 4, 2006)

The Lipton ones are full of sugar as well.
Your better off making up a bottle of it your self. I get a 1.5l bottle of water and stick a green tea bag in the top, until the water is a pale pale green colour then take out the bag


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 4, 2006)

ahhh good old southern sweet tea...lol...


----------



## ballerino (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pucci* 
_The Lipton ones are full of sugar as well.
Your better off making up a bottle of it your self. I get a 1.5l bottle of water and stick a green tea bag in the top, until the water is a pale pale green colour then take out the bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes the lipton ones are the ones i used to drink religiously every day, lol i used to buy the 1.5litre bottles! Until one day i read the label  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What you suggest sounds like a great idea, how rustic! I love it, haha


----------



## .nicole. (Apr 5, 2006)

Buy a box of lipton ice tea bags, make your own tea, add the amount of sugar you want lol... thats what i do... we use 1/2 to 3/4 cups for 3 quarts of ice tea...


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah that's what I do some nights I gather all our to go and sports bottles.... I brew hot tea in lots of tropical flavors add a package of artificial sweetner and when they cool pour them into sports bottles and put them in the fridge in case im ever in a hurry


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 7, 2006)

I  like the peach iced tea (can't remember what brand: Lipton??) but I didn't realise there was so much sugar. Eeekkk. I drink only Coke Zero now which tastes really good.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Apr 8, 2006)

Thats worse than my normal cup of tea! Fanta Z and squash for me please =D


----------



## roxybc (Apr 11, 2006)

I've also herd really bad things about iced tea, and that it rots your teeth worse than pop - I guess cuz it has more sugar in it. I use to work at a hotel and we had 2 kinds of iced tea, the American kind and the Canadian kind. We found that most Americans didn't like their iced tea sweetened and most Canadians did, but I think that the Americans just added sugar to theirs from the packets on the table.

I have also seen people add sugar to their coke!!!!


----------



## ballerino (Apr 11, 2006)

ARGHHHHH NIGHTMARE! Sugar added to coke, do they value their life!!!!!!! That is beyond gross thats just stupid...


----------

